# Newbie advice Inverness area



## Jennie (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi new to camping, wild camping and also camper vanning! Could be using this forum a fair bit. First grandchild just appeared so looking to visit Inverness area a fair bit with our two dogs. Campsites full of course so looking for advice on where we might stay one or two days each trip. Thanks


----------



## bikercat (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi
We stay in Inverness a lot visiting our Grandson.

Loads of quiet  places  at Bught Park in centre of town past Eden Court, great for walks with dogs plus easy walk for you into town.

Oh and there is also the canal

Hope this helps


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Jennie (Jul 28, 2015)

bikercat said:


> Hi
> We stay in Inverness a lot visiting our Grandson.
> 
> Loads of quiet  places  at Bught Park in centre of town past Eden Court, great for walks with dogs plus easy walk for you into town.
> ...



Thanks for this. Can you give me any further detail as to where we an park up. Think we have picked the wrong weekend as everything chocka! Belladrum perhaps!


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome 

There are four spots listed in the Wild Camp POIs:

https://goo.gl/maps/Q4KsM

https://goo.gl/maps/1fcV4

https://goo.gl/maps/FPEoU

https://goo.gl/maps/ghq0i

The second and fourth locations are particularly good. The fourth one is at Bught Park mentioned above.


----------



## Jennie (Jul 29, 2015)

POI Admin said:


> Welcome
> 
> There are four spots listed in the Wild Camp POIs:
> 
> ...



Thanks so much.


----------

